# WTB Daiwa Saltist 20H



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Looking to buy one or two of the older silver model Saltist 20H reels. Used is ok as long as its still in good shape. Please send a message if you have one to sell.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Got a couple. Please close


----------

